# First show, not elated but not deflated.



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

So it was kind rough. First class I signed up for was entered wrong, and by the time I got that fixed the class I WANTED to be in was over. Brushed it off. First class went well I got 2nd in a class of 6 Open Non Stock horse pleasure. I was surprised, there were some horses I thought did much better then us. Second class was Open Eq....but there was a pattern I didn't know and patterns make me freakishly nervous but I did it anyway and we got 5th in 6. 100% my fault, crossing my tracks in a figure eight I took my leg off and he went all counter bending out of the circle. So, we are gonna work on those and I am signing up for the same class next time to see if we are improving. Last class we got 2nd in a class of 2...yeah, *sighs* he was hollow, tossing his head and bucked (which he NEVER does) when picking up the canter and picked up the wrong lead! We deserved it. 

After I got home I picked his feet and found a small slice in his heal all the way from the coronet band to his frog. It's very minor...there wasn't even any sign of bleeding but I am sure it is what caused him discomfort cuz he has NEVER bucked or been unresponsive to me asking him to collect and he did great in the Pleasure class. So I feel bad. The show grounds were immaculate but I did notice allot of trash being left around, my husband was walking around with a bag picking other peoples stuff up!

I walked away feeling good that we got threw my first show in 10 years and his first show ever and we didn't totally bomb it  He's got some rest and healing time with allot of pampering and then we will get back to work.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

CecilliaB said:


> So it was kind rough. First class I signed up for was entered wrong, and by the time I got that fixed the class I WANTED to be in was over. Brushed it off. First class went well I got 2nd in a class of 6 Open Non Stock horse pleasure. I was surprised, there were some horses I thought did much better then us. Second class was Open Eq....but there was a pattern I didn't know and patterns make me freakishly nervous but I did it anyway and we got 5th in 6. 100% my fault, crossing my tracks in a figure eight I took my leg off and he went all counter bending out of the circle. So, we are gonna work on those and I am signing up for the same class next time to see if we are improving. Last class we got 2nd in a class of 2...yeah, *sighs* he was hollow, tossing his head and bucked (which he NEVER does) when picking up the canter and picked up the wrong lead! We deserved it.
> 
> After I got home I picked his feet and found a small slice in his heal all the way from the coronet band to his frog. It's very minor...there wasn't even any sign of bleeding but I am sure it is what caused him discomfort cuz he has NEVER bucked or been unresponsive to me asking him to collect and he did great in the Pleasure class. So I feel bad. The show grounds were immaculate but I did notice allot of trash being left around, my husband was walking around with a bag picking other peoples stuff up!
> 
> I walked away feeling good that we got threw my first show in 10 years and his first show ever and we didn't totally bomb it  He's got some rest and healing time with allot of pampering and then we will get back to work.



Sounds like you got to see where you stack up .  It's always nice to have that sort of thermometer so to speak when you've been riding a long while. You'll probably do loads better at your next show.

Any pictures?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*looks all over page* I agree with Void  Pictures?? also great job keeping your spirits up and haveing a great show!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

There are like...2! My husband was supposed to take photos but I guess watching the kids and taking pictures was to hard


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats on surviving!!

Some shows just go that way. One show you will be a star.......the next a dud. The real key is what you take home from each one that you can learn from.

Only 2 pics? Well, where are they?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Only 2 pics? Well, where are they?


hehehe well?? and yes I have to pic my photographer carefully or else I get a lot of ground shots or shots of my getting ready appose to showing lol..


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are my two uber exciting photos! Next time I am gonna take my friends kid who is into photography haha.

Uhm...getting a drink of water before getting on. 









Aidan and I


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking team!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats. for getting out there and showing. 
Everyone has to start somewhere and I agree that using this as a learning experience is the best way to look at it! The pics look great too!

It looks like the weather was nice there , I am getting cabin fever here in PA.


----------

